# US Cutter Keeps Freezing



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

I need some help..... i have been having the worst time getting my US Cutter MH721 to complete a cut job. i will attempt to cut a logo or phrase, and halfway through the job the cutter freezes. it also locks up the program. i was told that it is static electricity, so i've tried several things to try to combat the problem. i have grounded the machine to the stand. i have put a chairmat between the carpet and the stand. i have tried to ground the unit to a wall outlet. i have tried static spray. i have tried holding the vinyl away from the cutter as it prints to keep it from building static, and it still freezes. when i take the blade and vinyl out and run it, it ran 6 in a row with no issues. please help before i go broke on half finished cuts.....


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

I used to have this problem. then my computer dropped dead, got a new machine and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

new computer, or new cutter? i tried another computer, and it seized also...... thanks for the reply


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you using the LPT or USB port.


----------



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

usb port.......thanks


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

I have this exact model .. . many times when mine froze it was cause the artwork was detailed lettering. . . and high speeds. To solve this I slowed down the cutter. This may sound crazy . . . but the usb port on the cutter is not quality so any excess movement side to side would cause the cutter to disconnect. I have mine in the garage, I added a piece of thick floor matt and unplugg the cutter from the computer end usb and then reconnect . . . and usually I can finish the job. My cutter does do freeze anymore trying these few strange tricks . . .hope it can help you.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

I got a new computer but I'd agree slowing the machine on some projects might help.


----------



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the replies, i appreciate it......could you tell me how to slow the cutter down? kinda new to all of this.....


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

on the control board if you press the down arrow to the desired speed . . . the right arrow will decrease the force or it might be vise versa


----------



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

ok..... i wasnt sure if it was in the program or on the cutter... i will give it a try... i appreciate the help!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Chukki J said:


> when i take the blade and vinyl out and run it, it ran 6 in a row with no issues. please help before i go broke on half finished cuts.....


Have you tried running the cutter with media loaded and not the blade?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine recently froze on a very complex cut. It had cut the same item twice before without problems. I cycled the machine and it came back to life. 

I'm glad you posted this. I'll have to try slowing it down a tad. I've just been using the default speed. I've learned the default force is too high for the vinyl I use too.

Thanks


----------



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

yesterday i did try to run the design w/o the blade, and it ran 5-6 times without hanging up. i tried it on a slower speed this morning and it cut the designs without freezing......Thanks Much To Everyone Who Got Involved.... so far so good!!!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad to hear you are all set now!


----------

